# Battery life



## bygslym69 (Sep 10, 2011)

Eclipse 2rc1 for 5.9.901 standard battery

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice nice I think im going to try eclipse 2.1 today. Was this with 4g on?

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## minger (Sep 28, 2011)

4g on the whole time? If so...I may give it a shot...


----------



## bygslym69 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes I live in 4g area

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

I always wanted to try eclipse but for some odd reason.. My phone does not like it. Have tried several different times and always had FC issues... I have stuck with Liberty and have been a very happy camper.. My what you show for battery life on eclipse. Looks like eclipse and liberty are neck and neck...


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

bygslym69 said:


> Yes I live in 4g area
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


We don't mean "do you live in a 4G area", we meant is this battery life with 4G data on all the time. If so that's pretty amazing with the stock battery....


----------



## minger (Sep 28, 2011)

Battery seems to be pretty decent on it so far, but definitely not near what the picture suggests the OP has. Then again, Kinetix and the Honeyscream doesn't seem to hold a good charge for me. I'm usually in a 1-2 bar 4g area which isn't so great for batt life though.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

This is on libertyV2.0 901 compatible

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## lentm (Aug 25, 2011)

I fully charged, wiped my battery stat, and just had about 34 hours with Eclipse & 4g (no wifi at all). i should've taken a screenshot...


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

My first bionic (wish I still had it.dropped it) was a freak of a phone. I was getting consistent 32 - 37 he's. One 45+ that I was called a liar on xda when I posted that. Have not seen that yet with this one.. its getting better all the time tho. This is with stock battery btw. Not extended....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

